# Mes impressions sur l'TV



## radar (4 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai reçu mon &#63743;TV 160 des US mercredi et j'aimerais donner mon avis ici quand au produit et à son association avec un iMac C2D et une Freebox 5 (celle avec le boîtier HD).

Tout d'abord, l'achat et la livraison : $310 sur ebay plus une cinquantaine pour la livraison, ce qui a fait 242 &#8364;. Pas cher me direz-vous. Oui, sauf que j'ai payé 106&#8364; de frais de douanes. 

À sa réception, il était en 1.1, je l'ai donc tout de suite mis à jour en 2.0.1. L'installation a été très rapide et simple, pas de problème. Je l'ai facilement raccordé à mon iTunes et ai pu lire certaines vidéos que j'avais dessus, mais encodées pour mon iPhone.
Ensuite, parce que je veux lire d'autres formats et que je veux profiter de mon gros disque que j'ai payé cher, j'ai créé le Patchstick via une méthode toute simple et ai installé les composants nécessaires pour la lecture de pas mal de formats (avi, wmv, flv, ...) ainsi que pour pouvoir accéder aux fichiers stockés en local.

Maintenant, j'aimerais vous donner mon avis quant aux formats disponibles, leur compatibilité avec l'&#63743;TV et mes impressions.

Tout d'abord, il faut savoir qu'il y a deux méthodes pour lire des vidéos. À partir d'un ordinateur connecté à l'&#63743;TV (en streaming) ou à partir de l'&#63743;TV lui-même (en local).

1&#8226; *À partir d'un ordi connecté :*
- Il suffit de rajouter les vidéos qu'on veut lire à iTunes. Il faut donc que iTunes les accepte. Ensuite, il faut synchroniser l'&#63743;TV (sans obligatoirement transférer les vidéos) afin que les listes de lectures coïncident. iTunes n'acceptera de rajouter que les vidéos qu'il pense l'&#63743;TV capable de lire. Ainsi, un fichier .mov sera accepté dans iTunes mais pas forcément vers l'&#63743;TV. Tout dépend de ce qu'il contient.
- J'ai converti (en faisant un simple "Enregistrer sous" dans Quicktime Pro) un fichier .mkv en un .mov et ça m'a permis de l'avoir dans les films de l'iTunes et de l'&#63743;TV. La même méthode pour convertir un fichier .avi en .mov ne m'a pas permis d'avoir le fichier dans la liste de lecture de l'&#63743;TV.
- Un problème de taille se pose lorsqu'on désire associer des sous-titres à un fichier qu'on veut lire en streaming : à moins de réencoder la vidéo, méthode beaucoup plus longue que celle citée un peu plus haut, je ne vois pas comment faire. 
- Pour la méthode de conversion citée un peu plus haut, on peut également utiliser MpegStreamClip qui est gratuit.

2&#8226; *Lecture en local :*
-Là, il suffit de transférer les vidéos sur l'&#63743;TV et de mettre les sous-titres au même emplacement en leur donnant le même nom (peut-être que donner un nom s'en rapprochant marche, mais je n'ai pas testé).
- L'&#63743;TV supportant plusieurs formats, inutile de réencoder, la plupart des formats sont reconnus...sauf le .mkv contenant du x264, dont je vais parler juste après.

Le gros problème : la lecture des x264. J'ai beau avoir essayé plusieurs méthodes, rien ne marche. La lecture en locale et en streaming font planter l'&#63743;TV au bout de quelques secondes. On voit apparaître la première image, éventuellement une seconde, puis ça s'arrête et redémarrage de la boîte. J'ai essayé de laisser charger le fichier comme conseillé dans diverses discussions, mais ça le fait planter quand même. La lecture du même fichier en streaming provoque les mêmes symptômes.

La seule solution que j'ai trouvée pour l'instant qui permette de lire des fichiers HD encodés en x264 est de les réencoder en h264 avec VisualHub. Pour un fichier d'environ 2Go, il faut compter 2h sur mon iMac C2D 2.4 GHz et  3Go de ram. Une solution pour insérer les sous-titres, faire la conversion avec Quicktime Pro, mais là, il faut compter...7h d'encodage.
Cependant, la lecture, même en streaming, d'un fichier HD 720p encodé en h264 fonctionne parfaitement et ne pose aucun soucis.

*[MÀJ]*
Il est possible d'encoder les sous-titres directement avec VisualHub si on possède Quiktime Pro. Il suffit que les fichiers vidéo et sous-titre soient au même endroit, qu'ils portent le même nom et que vous cochiez "Forcer Décodage Quicktime" dans les réglages avancés. Si on n'a pas QT Pro, il faut utiliser submerge avant VisualHub.
*[Fin de MÀJ]*

Je mets une petite note au sujet de la Freebox 5 qui me sert aussi de routeur. Je pense qu'on peut faire mieux en matière de performances de routage. Je suis dans un 3 pièces et la Freebox et l'iMac sont dans la même pièce, l'&#63743;TV dans une pièce se trouvant à 7/8 mètres, avec 2 murs en placos entre les deux. Le débit maximum entre les deux machines Apple (iMac et &#63743;TV) ne dépasse le méga-octets/seconde. Je vais tester avec un Airport Express en "n" pour voir ce que ça donne. Ceci dit, la lecture en streaming de vidéo en HD 720p ne pose aucun problème, c'est seulement pour les transferts que c'est lent.

En conclusion, j'arrive à lire des fichiers SD sans aucun soucis, que ce soit en local ou en streaming. Pour les HD 720p encodés en x264 (le format qu'on trouve le plus), il faut passer par VisualHub et trouver une solution pour accéder aux sous-titres en streaming (voir solution plus haut). En local, je pense qu'il suffit de mettre les fichiers h264 avec les sous-titres qui portent le même nom au même emplacement.

Enfin, ce post n'a pas pour but d'être un tutorial, mais plutôt de poser quelques questions et donner certains éclaircissements sur les possibilités offertes par l'&#63743;TV.


----------



## Maximouse (7 Avril 2008)

Merci pour ce tutorial, ah non pardon, pour ce post super complet 

Ceci dit 'ai une petite question... je voudrais encoder pour l'apple tv des films en vo avec sous titres en mp4, mais je n'arrive pas à encoder les sous titres avec visualhub, et j'ai bien QT pro.

Est ce que tu pourrais m'indiquer un pas à pas pour compléter ton tuto, ah non pardon, ton post super complet 

Merci.


----------



## Maximouse (7 Avril 2008)

Bon, j'ai trouvé une solution, je ne sais pas si c'est la tienne...

Alors comme Visualhub ne prenait pas les .srt, j'ai créé un fichier .mov avec QT pro, et ça marche Je peux profiter des sous titres sur mon Apple TV


----------



## radar (7 Avril 2008)

Désolé, j'ai été un peu pris ce we. De plus, je voulais éditer mon tuto (euh, pardon, post) mais je n'y ai pas le droit. Je ne sais pas pourquoi.

Bref, pour encoder les sous-titres, soit tu utilises QT Pro qui met un temps fou (7h pour un fichier 720p en x264), soit tu utilises VisualHub et, dans avancés, tu coches "Forcer décodage QT". Et là, ça prend...7h aussi.
En plus, la qualité baisse un peu après l'encodage.

Sinon, tu as une solution plus simple, c'est de copier les fichiers avi et srt sur ton &#63743;TV, ça marche très bien.

Nouvelle conclusion : il n'est pas facile d'accéder à du contenu HD sur l'&#63743;TV, à moins de l'acheter sur le store (mais je ne sais pas si c'est déjà possible en france).


----------



## Maximouse (7 Avril 2008)

Effectivement, encoder du HD prend énormément de temps... je met 5 heures pour un fichier de 45 min. 

D'ailleurs je ne comprend pas pourquoi je suis en moyenne à 30% de CPU, il n'y aurait pas un moyen que Visualhub en utilise plus ?

Euh, sinon, c'est quoi ta soluce pour copier un fichier avi + srt sur &#63743;tv ? C'est celle là dont tu parles : http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=724

Dernière petite chose, comment tu fais &#63743; ?


----------



## CHRISAKI (8 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
Vous avez l'air bien branché sur le matos et en particulier AppleTV.
Pouvez-Vous simplement me dire comment lire tous mes films en .avi qui sont sur ma bécane, sur ma télé au travers de mon appleTV.
Comment les transférer? Sans les réencoder?
Bref, comment optimiser mon appleTV pour lire aisemment mes films
Merci d'avance


----------



## radar (8 Avril 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Effectivement, encoder du HD prend énormément de temps... je met 5 heures pour un fichier de 45 min.
> 
> D'ailleurs je ne comprend pas pourquoi je suis en moyenne à 30% de CPU, il n'y aurait pas un moyen que Visualhub en utilise plus ?
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas fait attention à l'occupation CPU, mais bon, l'essentiel, c'est que ça prend 7 fois plus de temps de réencoder avec les sous-titres. C'est nul.

Pour copier les .avi avec leurs .srt, je le fais en ssh (scp film.avi film.srt appletv:/mnt/Media/). Tu peux le faire aussi avec cyberduck, mais il est trois fois plus lent que scp chez moi.

Pour le &#63743;, je fais un copier-coller  Non, je déconne, je fais ALT+1 



Maximouse a dit:


> Bon, j'ai trouvé une solution, je ne sais pas si c'est la tienne...
> 
> Alors comme Visualhub ne prenait pas les .srt, j'ai créé un fichier .mov avec QT pro, et ça marche Je peux profiter des sous titres sur mon Apple TV


Mais ça met assez longtemps à encoder non ? Si c'est le cas, tu peux le faire dans VisualHub en forçant le décodage QT, dans les options avancées.



CHRISAKI a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Vous avez l'air bien branché sur le matos et en particulier AppleTV.
> Pouvez-Vous simplement me dire comment lire tous mes films en .avi qui sont sur ma bécane, sur ma télé au travers de mon appleTV.
> Comment les transférer? Sans les réencoder?
> ...


Il suffit d'installer les plug-ins Perian et de copier (via scp ou cyberduck) les fichiers sur l'&#63743;TV.


----------



## Maximouse (8 Avril 2008)

Bon mon problème d'emploi de CPU est du à un fichier .mkv, avec tous les autres fomats mon cpu passe à 90%, la vitesse d'un cheval au galop , y compris avec des fichiers sous-titres.


----------



## radar (9 Avril 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Bon mon problème d'emploi de CPU est du à un fichier .mkv, avec tous les autres fomats mon cpu passe à 90%, la vitesse d'un cheval au galop , y compris avec des fichiers sous-titres.



Ce problème de CPU est rencontré avec tous les .mkv ou un seul ?
Peux-tu nous dire comment tu fais pour encoder à la vitesse d'un cheval au galop ? De préférence, étape par étape.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## mocmoc (9 Avril 2008)

Moi j'en achète une quand on pourra louer des films.Car là je ne voit pas trop d'interets. :sleep:


----------



## Maximouse (9 Avril 2008)

radar a dit:


> Ce problème de CPU est rencontré avec tous les .mkv ou un seul ?
> Peux-tu nous dire comment tu fais pour encoder à la vitesse d'un cheval au galop ? De préférence, étape par étape.
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Apparament cela concerne tous les fichiers .mkv

Concernant le deuxième partie de ton post, alors
1/ Acheter un cheval 
2/...



mocmoc a dit:


> Moi j'en achète une quand on pourra louer des films.Car là je ne voit pas trop d'interets. :sleep:



Euh, merci pour ta participation


----------



## radar (9 Avril 2008)

Après ta réponse à ma requête, je pense que je peux répondre : 



Maximouse a dit:


> Euh, merci pour ta participation


----------



## zarmaa (10 Avril 2008)

Bonjour

Une petite précision, on peut lire les fichiers directement du mac : (.mov,.avi,Videots(dvd) etc).
On est pas obligé de les copiés on peut en streaming.

Voila


----------



## radar (10 Avril 2008)

Quelle méthode utilises-tu pour lire en streaming ?
J'en connais deux :
1 - Ajouter un fichier à iTunes, à condition que ce dernier le considère lisible sur l'&#63743;tv et
2 - Accéder en AFP à un répertoire sur l'ordinateur.

S'il y a une autre façon de faire pour pouvoir lire les .avi en streaming, merci de nous éclairer.


----------



## fanturi (10 Avril 2008)

radar a dit:


> Bref, pour encoder les sous-titres, soit tu utilises QT Pro qui met un temps fou (7h pour un fichier 720p en x264), soit tu utilises VisualHub et, dans avancés, tu coches "Forcer décodage QT". Et là, ça prend...7h aussi.
> En plus, la qualité baisse un peu après l'encodage.
> 
> Sinon, tu as une solution plus simple, c'est de copier les fichiers avi et srt sur ton &#63743;TV, ça marche très bien.



Salut,

Juste pour préciser que pour réencoder une vidéo avec des sous-titres, ffmpegX le fait très bien et est plutôt rapide.
Je l'utilise personnellement pour les séries, choisir "h264 mencoder" pour le format de destination.

Fanturi.


----------



## Maximouse (10 Avril 2008)

fanturi a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Juste pour préciser que pour réencoder une vidéo avec des sous-titres, ffmpegX le fait très bien et est plutôt rapide.
> Je l'utilise personnellement pour les séries, choisir "h264 mencoder" pour le format de destination.
> ...



FFmpeg propose à mon avis une qualité d'encodage un peu superieur à Visualhub mais par contre , toujours à mon avis, c'est une grosse usine à gaz indigeste...

Une question, FFmpeg est il optimisé pour du multi-coeur?


----------



## sveireman (10 Avril 2008)

Avez-vous déjà utilisé Handbrake pour créer des fichiers &#63743;Tv ? Il y a des formats prédéfinis. La conversion d'un DVD prend environ 3h sur mon iMac. Il y a moyen de choisir les sous-titres et les langues.


----------



## Maximouse (10 Avril 2008)

Je viens de ressortir le couteau suisse de l'encodage  j'ai nommé MPEG Streamclip suite à des saccades sur un fichier vidéo.

Bon un peu moins rapide, pas de sous titres, mais une qualité d'encodage nettement supérieur pour profiter de notre mal aimée l'&#63743;TV


----------



## radar (11 Avril 2008)

sveireman a dit:


> Avez-vous déjà utilisé Handbrake pour créer des fichiers &#63743;Tv ? Il y a des formats prédéfinis. La conversion d'un DVD prend environ 3h sur mon iMac. Il y a moyen de choisir les sous-titres et les langues.



Oui oui et j'aurais dû en parler dans mon premier post. J'avoue que j'ai plus pensé à toutes les vidéos en x264 que j'ai à la maison 



Maximouse a dit:


> Je viens de ressortir le couteau suisse de l'encodage  j'ai nommé MPEG Streamclip suite à des saccades sur un fichier vidéo.
> 
> Bon un peu moins rapide, pas de sous titres, mais une qualité d'encodage nettement supérieur pour profiter de notre mal aimée l'&#63743;TV


Je le trouve très bien aussi, mais comme tu l'as dit, il ne gère pas les sous-titres.


----------



## zarmaa (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour
Il y en a une autre mais il faut mettre le patchstick.
Ensuite installation de nito TV pour les video et dedans on configure la liaison afp avec le mac ( ceci peut etre fait automatiquement à l'ouverture de l'apple tv) et ensuite comme si on voulais voir une video sur l'apple tv directement mais via le mac. Possibilité de lire la plupart des formats dont les DVD (vob) avce menu (c'est assez sympa)
Voila


----------



## radar (15 Avril 2008)

Oui, c'est une des méthodes permettant de faire du streaming, mais j'arrive pas à le faire marcher sur ma 2.0.1.


----------



## zarmaa (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour

Voila pourquoi pour le moment je suis en 1.01 car les logiciels ne sont pas encore au point.
Dans Nitotv de la 2.02  il n'y a pas l'option reseau ???????


----------



## radar (16 Avril 2008)

J'ai reçu mon &#63743;TV en 1.1 et l'ai mis en 2.0.1 tout de suite.
J'aurais bien aimé avoir accès au disque de mon iMac directement en afp, ça me rendrait service. Mais déjà, comme ça, c'est assez exploitable.
Dans nitoTV, il y a l'option réseau, mais elle ne fonctionne pas. Je me penche sur le cas ce we si j'ai le temps et vous tiens au jus.


----------



## stcat90 (19 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Allez, je me lance, également pour vous donner mes impressions sur l'Apple TV.

Pour ma part, je suis complètement satisfait, car il répond pleinement à mes besoins (cet achat a été longuement mûri). Il me permet de visionner les films (h264, divx, xvid) sans problème après un léger patchstick.

Les 4 membres de la famille ont adopté le produit avec enthousiasme (dixit mon épouse : enfin un produit qui ne nécessite pas de passer de longues heures dans le doc pour pouvoir l'utiliser).

Depuis son installation dans notre réseau de portable d'Apple, à la première utilisation (film ratatouille pour les enfants, vidéoclip et photo via dotmac). C'est la course à l'échalote pour récupérer la télécommande pour choisir le film ou le clip à regarder.

Afin de convertir nos films DVDthèque pour être visionné sur l'appletv j'utilise Turbo 264, et je suis content de la qualité (même si un peu plus de liberté sur la configuration ne serait pas un luxe).

Seul bémol : mais qu'attend Apple pour enfin nous proposer des films et séries à l'achat ou location !!!

Le site iclarified est vraiment un bonne source d'informations.

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2008)

stcat90 a dit:


> Les 4 membres de la famille ont adopté le produit avec enthousiasme (dixit mon épouse : enfin un produit qui ne nécessite pas de passer de longues heures dans le doc pour pouvoir l'utiliser).
> 
> Depuis son installation dans notre réseau de portable d'Apple, à la première utilisation (film ratatouille pour les enfants, vidéoclip et photo via dotmac). C'est la course à l'échalote pour récupérer la télécommande pour choisir le film ou le clip à regarder



L'achat des trois autres AppleTV est prévu pour quand ?


----------



## radar (20 Mai 2008)

Surtout au prix actuel sur le refurb


----------



## Le Baron (20 Mai 2008)

Hello,

@Scat90 je suis entrain de réaliser le patchstick mais je ne peut récupérer le Appletv 1.1 Updater  le lien sur iclarified ne fonctionne pas ou as tu put l'avoir ??

Merci salutations

Le Baron


----------



## stcat90 (20 Mai 2008)

Hi

tu peux récupérer le fichier Appletv 1.1 Updater a cette adresse :

http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=970

Les liens sont toujours actifs pour les deux ou trois dernières versions, il me semble.

Pour ma part je suis en 2.0.2

@++

PS radar et Pascal77 :


----------



## Le Baron (21 Mai 2008)

Hello merci c'est tout bon j'ai installer tout ça fait les manip avec le terminal, mais a présent je me demande comment faire pour visionner les divx et consort car Itunes n'accepte pas les fichiers exotiques. 
De plus y a t il une manip' spécial pour pouvoir lire un film en .mov avec une piste audio en AC3 ? J'ai bien l'image mais hélas pas le son  
Et dernière chose a quoi servent les fichiers ATVfiles
Merci bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2008)

Çæ n'existe pas, un serveur afp, Apple File Protocol, c'est du partage de fichiers, c'est tout !


----------



## Le Baron (21 Mai 2008)

Ok et il faut l'installer (AFP) dans l'Apple tv si oui comment  merci.
 Il faut donc transferer les fichier video dans la boite, streaming est il possible ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2008)

Le Baron a dit:


> Ok et il faut l'installer (AFP) dans l'Apple tv si oui comment  merci.
> Il faut donc transferer les fichier video dans la boite, streaming est il possible ?



T'es têtu, toi,   pas de serveur, rien à installer, afp fait partie de Mac OS X !


----------



## radar (21 Mai 2008)

Le Baron a dit:


> Hello merci c'est tout bon j'ai installer tout ça fait les manip avec le terminal, mais a présent je me demande comment faire pour visionner les divx et consort car Itunes n'accepte pas les fichiers exotiques.


Tu les copies sur l'&#63743;tv via ssh (cyberduck sait le faire aussi, mais c'est bien plus lent).


Le Baron a dit:


> De plus y a t il une manip' spécial pour pouvoir lire un film en .mov avec une piste audio en AC3 ? J'ai bien l'image mais hélas pas le son


Aucune idée, désolé.


Le Baron a dit:


> Et dernière chose a quoi servent les fichiers ATVfiles
> Merci bonne journée


Ça te permet justement d'accéder aux fichiers que t'as copiés sur l'&#63743;tv. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'es têtu, toi,   pas de serveur, rien à installer, afp fait partie de Mac OS X !


Regarde un peu ici pour la solution à l'afp. Il faut tout faire jusqu'au point 10. Après, c'est pour le branchement d'un disque usb.


----------



## PhilippeZ (21 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Possesseur d'un AppleTV depuis environ 1 an (que j'ai immédiatement modifié pour SSH via l'extraction physique du disque dur interne), j'en suis pleinement satisfait.
Il me sert beaucoup pour lire des divx (xvid) avec affichage de la pochette et du résumé du film, les photos, ma musique, etc....
J'effectue les téléchargements wifi du Mac vers AppleTV via Fugu.

Tout fonctionne bien mais je suis tenté de passer sur le nouveau firmware (qui m'est proposé régulièrement via la mise à jour).

Une question rapide : si je fais cette mise à jour, m'est-il nécessaire de devoir repatcher afin de réouvrir SSH ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## stcat90 (22 Mai 2008)

"Une question rapide : si je fais cette mise à jour, m'est-il nécessaire de devoir repatcher afin de réouvrir SSH ?"​ 
-> Oui tu dois de nouveau repatcher ton Appletv pour récupérer SSH et consort...​ 
Cordialement​ 
​


----------



## tonio08 (23 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
je profite de ce post pour poser une question avant un éventuel achat:
est il possible d'accéder via l'apple TV au dossier séquences du mac et donc de lire les divx qui s'y trouvent?
Merci


----------



## stcat90 (23 Mai 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> Bonjour,





tonio08 a dit:


> je profite de ce post pour poser une question avant un éventuel achat:
> est il possible d'accéder via l'apple TV au dossier séquences du mac et donc de lire les divx qui s'y trouvent?
> Merci​


 

Juste un feedback après 1 mois d'utilisation (à prendre donc avec des pincettes).

Si ton apple tv n'est pas hacké (le vilain mot), il me semble qu'il faut impérativement importer les fichiers (convertis en H264) dans itunes pour faire soit :
- du streaming (de mac à l'appletv)
- ou synchroniser tes fichiers ,​ 
Si ton apple tv est hacké, je crois qu'en utilisant nitotv tu peux effectivement lire des fichiers hébergés sur ton ordinateur en streaming. Mais cela reste à confirmer (pour ma part)..​ 
@peluche​ 
​ 
Cordialement..​ ​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

c'est quand même dommage que l'on soit dans l'obligation de bidouiller sévère pour regarder un simple DVD


----------

